# Curdling Milk



## Calfkeeper

Hi,
I tried to do a search on this subject in this forum, but must have used the wrong search word or something, I don't have time to go through every thread, no matter how interesting.

Anyway. Advise me, please, on how to curdle milk. I know it ought to be raw to do best, but is there a specific temp, length of time...etc? Is there a certain way it ought to look? 

Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## madness

Well, "curdled" can mean different things. For instance, to create "curds", you can add rennet, buttermilk, yogurt, etc. This is a ways to curdle. 

I know some folks refer to what I call "clabbered milk" as curdled. I believe that's what you are referring to. The way I do it is to simply put the raw milk out on the counter for a few days until it has thickened. Usually about 3 days. I wait until there is separation of whey. Then put it back in the fridge and you've got clabbered milk.

I must warn you that it has come to my attention recently that I might not be doing things "right" (check the raw milk yogurt thread). I do things the way my great grandmother taught my mom and the way she taught me. So perhaps someone else has more modern info!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Cheesemaking for beginners:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese_course/Cheese_course.htm


----------



## goatsareus

madness said:


> Well, "curdled" can mean different things. For instance, to create "curds", you can add rennet, buttermilk, yogurt, etc. This is a ways to curdle.
> 
> I know some folks refer to what I call "clabbered milk" as curdled. I believe that's what you are referring to. The way I do it is to simply put the raw milk out on the counter for a few days until it has thickened. Usually about 3 days. I wait until there is separation of whey. Then put it back in the fridge and you've got clabbered milk.
> 
> I must warn you that it has come to my attention recently that I might not be doing things "right" (check the raw milk yogurt thread). I do things the way my great grandmother taught my mom and the way she taught me. So perhaps someone else has more modern info!


I don't know a thing about curdled or clabbered milk. 

What I do know is that yogurt and some pathogenic bacterias incubate best at around 105*F. And I am assuming your room temp is not 105*F! Those temperature differences will make a difference. I suggest you do more research before you abandon your tradition.

What do you use clabbered for? Do you eat it raw? cook it?


----------



## Calfkeeper

So sorry it has taken me so long to get back to this!

Yes, clabbered is the word I was looking for! Thank you!

I came across a cheese recipe that required clabbered milk and never having done such I wanted to know how.

This recipe calls for cooking after processing, so I don't think it will hurt to use raw milk to clabber initially. I hope.

Thanks for the help and the link, I appreciate it.


----------



## madness

goatsareus said:


> What do you use clabbered for? Do you eat it raw? cook it?


My great grandmother sprinkled sugar on it and ate it raw. I've been known to do that too. I usually make soda cheese with it which also has raw eggs in it.

It can be used in baking as well. From what I've read, I don't think you can clabber pasteurized milk. Might be able to clabber raw milk that has been heated to 180, but definitely not the stuff you get at the store.


----------

